# Hey..... mr. postman...!



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okey dokey...

Finally, the eagle has landed!

I went to the post office today.. Here is the scoop...

This is where it was all at:









This is Tacubaya new XC noodle fork, and it came in a very nice bag:









On seconds thoughts, I think that the bag came with the other fork, the 66 came in a standard plastic bag!

If you got tired of looking at the other pics of my wheels, here they are in full color!









Now, my AM SL 1  yeahh!!!


















As a bonus, I have a bunch of extras, some nice DB grips (my Viento needs them), a chain guide, some Ruffian grips, but since I already have some Ourys, I might feel magnanimous and donate them to Ritopc  On the DB, thanks Rito!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Porn... I'm speechless... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyway, I don't have any skewers for the rear wheel, I'm thinking I could use temporary the Shimano... But, how important is it to get a nice skewer? Could I just get a standard Giant one that Viansi sells?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Anyway, I don't have any skewers for the rear wheel, I'm thinking I could use temporary the Shimano... But, how important is it to get a nice skewer? Could I just get a standard Giant one that Viansi sells?


Yes... skewers are "vanity" items.

Some will be lighter, smoother action at the lever, etc... but all of them will hold the wheel in place like the most expensive ones.

I guess some people had broken the Titanium ones... steel ones are OK.

Just watch out for some Shimano ones with a chromed shaft... I guess they have been recalled as to be unsafe to be ridden. The ones with a black shaft are OK to ride.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

wOw!!  that fork is so sweeeet!!!! i love it.
Congratulations & nice ride at "las mariposas-Valle" :thumbsup: 
Hey...don't forget youre camera


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!! Nice Box!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Nice Box!!!!!


That box is ghey....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually, pretty cool stuff!!!! (too bad its not a Turner frame)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

OH

MY 

FYCKING

FYCKER

GOD

DAMN

IT

MOTHERFYCKER

Roberto I'm trying to call you to your cellphone and house, mind if I come over right now to pick it up?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> As a bonus, I have a bunch of extras, some nice DB grips (my Viento needs them), a chain guide, some Ruffian grips, but since I already have some Ourys, I might feel magnanimous and donate them to Ritopc  On the DB, thanks Rito!


Donate them to me  My grips are dying and the bar is poking out from them. :nono:

Now that everyone has their stuff I can stop restraining myself and say that the 66 is SICK
Its getting softer and softer the more I ride it. I cant imagine how it will feel when its broken in and it gets its first oil change.Rebound adjusting is also a blessing. Im not used to being able to adjust it, so I left it at what I thought was right. Ritopc recommended to open it a couple of turns more and it improved significantly. 
Its made my bike 1000x better. It corners better, its slacker, it raised the bb a bit (no more pedals bashing). And although it is tougher to climb, it is way more comfortable, since the fork stays on the ground instead of wandering about. Plus, it looks more chic than the suntour  Now I want to ride my bike more. Actually, ritopc and me rode yesterday with the friggin cold. It was very foggy and there was snow on some parts. I enjoyed it a lot, a big part due to the 66 making things smoother and more enjoyable.

Anyway, its perfect. Except for that naked top cap where my beautiful red knob used to be :smallviolin: Ahem rzozaya, are you sure that tacubaya's fork arrived with both knobs on?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Take a look b1tches, i'm still speechless


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, I've just installed the rear wheel...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Take a look b1tches, i'm still speechless


Finally!!!!

Nice wheels and forks, congrats to both of you!:thumbsup: (though air forks and golden bikes are soooo ghey) ... btw, what is all that crap beside the 66? a beaver on a bike??? what is that???....

Good to know Sepomex did delivered. My wheel is being shipped tomorrow wiiiiiii

Enjoy.

ohhh 545, I remember yesterday you were asking about saints RD, I think they are going pretty cheap now (55bucks or so + 20 or so for the axle) if you are interested. I have no idea what price would give chad, but that is kinda price some websites have.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> a beaver on a bike??? what is that???....


Uh, uh... He said "beaver"... uh, uh!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Uh, uh... He said "beaver"... uh, uh!


you are a dirty boy:nono: :nono: .. there are kids in this forum

uhhhhh beaver


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

nice toys guys, is always xmas around here.let us know how those forks behave I'm thinking on getting a new one.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ......Good to know Sepomex did delivered. My wheel is being shipped tomorrow wiiiiiii
> 
> Enjoy..........


What wheel did you finally order?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What wheel did you finally order?


Pro2 32h ahem..gold, laced to Mavic d321 (aka EX729), champions 14g black. Not a lightweight but probably lighter than my current wheel (due to the hub, so not expecting any noticeable weigth difference riding).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Pro2 32h ahem..gold, laced to Mavic d321 (aka EX729), champions 14g black. Not a lightweight but probably lighter than my current wheel (due to the hub, so not expecting any noticeable weigth difference riding).


Congrats Ritopc, excelent choice of wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Pro2 32h ahem..gold, laced to Mavic d321 (aka EX729), champions 14g black. Not a lightweight but probably lighter than my current wheel (due to the hub, so not expecting any noticeable weigth difference riding).


You'll like them, I think. At least, they'll look pretty cool


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Pro2 32h ahem..gold, laced to Mavic d321 (aka EX729), champions 14g black. Not a lightweight but probably lighter than my current wheel (due to the hub, so not expecting any noticeable weigth difference riding).


Gold hubs are for girls :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Gold hubs are for girls :nono:


Well, not for girls... just ghey...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Gold hubs are for girls :nono:


What are you talking about, gold is the new pink... just for machos... and cowboys.. :eekster: .. your are just jealous pirate boy.

As far as I know, gold hubs spin with 11.5789% less resistance than black hubs. Did I have this figure right Roberto?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well, not for girls... just ghey...


Real men are not afraid to pimp up their rides with gold. Only closet ghey riders use boring colors in their hubs, headsets, etc.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Real men are not afraid to pimp up their rides with gold. Only closet ghey riders use boring colors in their hubs, headsets, etc.. :thumbsup:


Real men go in all-black... wether you like it or not...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Real men go in all-black... wether you like it or not...


Sure...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Sure...


Is it just me, or those guys are stylin' golden hair?

You see? Golden is ghey...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

jajaja ese estuvo bueno... !!!


siento tanto decepcionarlos pero....

El color real es en gun metal!!!!:thumbsup: 

mis proximas mazas ban a ser hope en gunmetal attack!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> jajaja ese estuvo bueno... !!!
> 
> siento tanto decepcionarlos pero....
> 
> ...


Hey... tus proximas mazas deben ser como las que estan en la foto!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> jajaja ese estuvo bueno... !!!
> 
> siento tanto decepcionarlos pero....
> 
> ...


Oye Rene, tienes el QR del asiento del otro lado que la ranura, es para dar mejor la presión, no?

Lo digo por que como tengo el QR las dos ranuras estan del mismo lado y de vez en cuando se resbala un poco el asiento a excepción que lo apriete demasiado, lo que no quiero hacer....

salu2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oye Rene, tienes el QR del asiento del otro lado que la ranura, es para dar mejor la presión, no?
> 
> Lo digo por que como tengo el QR las dos ranuras estan del mismo lado y de vez en cuando se resbala un poco el asiento a excepción que lo apriete demasiado, lo que no quiero hacer....
> 
> salu2


 si esas mazas se supone que son gun metal al igual que mi stem y cierre de asiento... pero parece que son las fotos o cambio de colr para este año el gun metal.. se ven mas grises verdozas..

sobre el cierre no sé  tiene una rejita del otro lado para apretar.... a mi me pasa igual se resbala el poste y cuando menos lo siento ya esta abjao el asiento.... eso es bueno cuando comienzas a bajar 

dice warp que debo de cambiar a un poste thompson.. :skep: lo que le hace a la gente el bling! pero a veces lo dejo muy pretado y aún asi me pasa... igual si es el poste... buen pretexto para ir por un thompson :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> si esas mazas se supone que son gun metal al igual que mi stem y cierre de asiento... pero parece que son las fotos o cambio de colr para este año el gun metal.. se ven mas grises verdozas..
> 
> sobre el cierre no sé  tiene una rejita del otro lado para apretar.... a mi me pasa igual se resbala el poste y cuando menos lo siento ya esta abjao el asiento.... eso es bueno cuando comienzas a bajar
> 
> dice warp que debo de cambiar a un poste thompson.. :skep: lo que le hace a la gente el bling! pero a veces lo dejo muy pretado y aún asi me pasa... igual si es el poste... buen pretexto para ir por un thompson :eekster:


No tiene que ser un Thomson...

Cualquiera que tenga un acabado maquinado como el Thomson. El acabado es igualito al del poste del manubrio (como con ranuritas, que en el poste del manubrio no se ve tan cool como en el poste del asiento, es un maquinado bastante burdo). Sin embargo, en el poste del asiento el maquinado cumple la funcion de "antiderrapante".

Yo opino como los alemanes, la forma despues de la funcion.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> No tiene que ser un Thomson...
> 
> Cualquiera que tenga un acabado maquinado como el Thomson. El acabado es igualito al del poste del manubrio (como con ranuritas, que en el poste del manubrio no se ve tan cool como en el poste del asiento, es un maquinado bastante burdo). Sin embargo, en el poste del asiento el maquinado cumple la funcion de "antiderrapante".
> 
> Yo opino como los alemanes, la forma despues de la funcion.


Yo hablaba de los thompson no de thomson  no la neta si es bueno conseguir un poste asi.. ahora lo veo... es raro pero es en la unica cleta que me pasa... ni en la vertex me pasaba.... oigan si la vertex la hago SS? alguien se interesa por un cuadro RM V? a buen precio.. talla 16" mande PM


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> No tiene que ser un Thomson.........


Gracias Warp... ya que no quería comprar nada para la bici y sales con esto..... :madman:

Vas a compartir gastos o algo así? o que??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Gracias Warp... ya que no quería comprar nada para la bici y sales con esto..... :madman:
> 
> Vas a compartir gastos o algo así? o que??


No tiene que ser un Thomson... cualquier cosa con un acabado rugosito o un maquinado burdo, funciona.

Tengo unas partes pequeñas de mantenimiento y la Rampage (que ya estaba pagada) viniendo de Bikerbob la semana entrante o algo asi... por si quieres compartir envio.

Toc?... alguien?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Gracias Warp... ya que no quería comprar nada para la bici y sales con esto..... :madman:
> 
> Vas a compartir gastos o algo así? o que??


Por cierto... me vas a matar, pero se me olvido la star nut.... :blush:
La busque anoche como loco, la encontre, la puse donde podia verla facilmente cuando viniera para aca... y la pifie.

Te puedo ver mañana temprano, si quieres, para entregartela. Por ahi por tu chamba me vendria perfecto. Mandame un PM o llamame.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Sin embargo, en el poste del asiento el maquinado cumple la funcion de "antiderrapante".
> 
> Yo opino como los alemanes, la forma despues de la funcion.


Si se te está resbalando el asiento hacia abajo no hay nada como "frotar" la sección del poste a insertar con un poco de grava o tierrita. Si no es la solución más limpia pero funciona. :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> si esas mazas se supone que son gun metal al igual que mi stem y cierre de asiento... pero parece que son las fotos o cambio de colr para este año el gun metal.. se ven mas grises verdozas..
> 
> sobre el cierre no sé  tiene una rejita del otro lado para apretar.... a mi me pasa igual se resbala el poste y cuando menos lo siento ya esta abjao el asiento.... eso es bueno cuando comienzas a bajar
> 
> dice warp que debo de cambiar a un poste thompson.. :skep: lo que le hace a la gente el bling! pero a veces lo dejo muy pretado y aún asi me pasa... igual si es el poste... buen pretexto para ir por un thompson :eekster:


Hope paro de hacer gunmetal el 1o de Noviembre pasado, ahora solo puedes pedir Gunsmoke...se parece mas no es igual (mas info en https://www.hopegb.com/ )

Todavia se puede conseguir en lo que haya en stock...las Hope Pro3 de la foto son Gunsmoke, no gunmetal ... sorry


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okey dokey...
> 
> Finally, the eagle has landed!
> 
> ...


Wow.. all theat gear looks sweet... I managed to see the post while spending the night at Frankfurt Airport (really sucks waiting for 6 hours to check in, just because none of the morning trains can get there on time), but the damn IE over there didn't let me post... until now I had some time....

Looks awesome... get that AM installed, Roberto!!!!


----------

